# Lắp máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin Packaged cho công ty sản xuất có chi phí ra sao?



## truchailongvan (25/10/21)

*Lắp máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin Packaged cho công ty sản xuất có chi phí ra sao?*


Bạn đang cần tìm một sản phẩm máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng, cho công ty của mình… tuy nhiên, lại vẫn chưa biết nên chọn lựa là dòng máy gì, thương hiệu nào để quá trình hoạt động được đi vào hiệu quả nhất? Và quan trọng nhất là tìm được một đơn vị điện lạnh mang lại cho bạn đủ sự uy tín và tin tưởng để hợp tác?



Đừng lo, vì bạn đã tìm được chúng tôi rồi đấy. Việc cần làm bây giờ là theo dõi thật kỹ bài viết này, và mọi thông tin bạn muốn sẽ lần lượt hiện rõ ra thôi!










*MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN PACKAGED VÌ SAO LẠI LÀ SỰ LỰA CHỌN CHO CTY SẢN XUẤT?*
​
Trước hết, máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin Packaged có những điểm nổi bật nào được mọi người chú ý?




Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 5.5hp – 20hp.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
 






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần Packaged_



Vậy còn nhà xưởng thì sao? Nơi đây có những đặc thù tượng trưng nào?




Rộng lớn, và diện tích phải tính đến mấy hecta đất.
Chứa nhiều máy móc và nhân công cùng làm việc trong 1 chỗ.
Thời gian hoạt động lâu, lên đến 12h/ngày.
Sự nóng tỏa ra từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau: cái thì hoạt động quá tải của máy móc, sự mệt mỏi của nhân công, cộng với cái nắng gần 40 độ của thời tiết.
Công ty sản xuất được chia làm 2 khu: 1 là nhà xưởng và 2 là văn phòng -> việc lựa chọn hệ thống máy lạnh tiết kiệm được chi phí máy mà vẫn đảm bảo độ mát cho cả 2 là rất cần thiết.
 

Cho nên, máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin Packaged rất xứng đáng để góp mặt trong công ty sản xuất này:




Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin Packaged có công suất hoạt động từ 5.5hp – 20hp à Dễ dàng cân hết cho mọi địa bàn không gian.
Là dòng máy thổi gián tiếp, miệng gió được tự do đặt ở những nơi bạn cảm thấy cần làm mát à Lưu lượng gió sẽ được tỏa đều hơn, tránh đi hiện tượng có nơi quá nóng, có nơi lại quá lạnh.
Chưa kể *máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin Packaged* thích hợp lắp đặt và làm mát được cho cả 2 nơi văn phòng và sản xuất của khu chế xuất -> Giúp bạn tiết kiệm được một phần chi phí hơn so với việc lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng riêng và máy lạnh treo tường riêng.
Máy có độ bền cao, chất lượng, hoạt động bền bỉ mà không sợ bị hư hại hay xảy ra sự cố nhiều.
Chi phí lắp đặt và giá máy rất hợp lý, không quá cao nhưng lại đảm bảo về mặt chất lượng và bảo vệ cả sức khỏe người dùng.
 








*MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN PACKAGED CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT CÓ NHỮNG MODEL NÀO? GIÁ RA SAO?*
​
Công suất
Model
Giá tham khảo
5.5hp
FDR05NY1
47.000.000đ
6.0hp
FDR06NY1
58.000.000đ
8.0hp
FDR08NY1
73.500.000đ
10hp
FDR10NY1
72.200.000đ
13hp
FDR13NY1
97.300.000đ
15hp
FDR15NY1
124.300.000đ
18hp
FDR18NY1
126.000.000đ
20hp
FDR20NY1
134.000.000đ​ 


***Bật mí một chút nhé: Giá trên đây chỉ là tham khảo mà thôi, giá sẽ còn lên xuống và thay đổi theo từng thời điểm. Vì thế, ngay khi bạn nhìn thấy được bảng giá này, hãy nhanh tay liên hệ ngay cho Ms My 0901 329 411 để được giữ khuyến mãi của mình nhé!



À còn nữa, nếu bạn mua trên 2 bộ *máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin Packaged*, thì hứa chắc với bạn luôn, giá sẽ không chỉ dừng lại ở sự rẻ đó đâu! Chúng tôi sẽ còn giảm thêm cho bạn nữa đấy!










*DỊCH VỤ LẮP MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN PACKAGED CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT CÓ CHI PHÍ RA SAO?*


Thật ra đơn vị mà bạn tìm kiếm nãy giờ vẫn luôn đồng hành cùng bạn từ khi bắt đầu đấy! Là Hải Long Vân đây, bạn có biết lý do vì sao chúng tôi lại đủ tự tin để đề cử mình hay không? Nhờ 4 lý do này đấy:




Chúng tôi là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng _máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin Packaged_, được phân phối trực tiếp từ hãng Daikin có trụ sở chính tại Việt Nam.
Bảo đảm sản phẩm 100% là hàng chính hãng, xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, được nhân viên của hãng vận chuyển đến tận công trình cho bạn.
Đội ngũ nhân viên kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong ngành điện lạnh, chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế và lắp đặt cho nhiều khu chế xuất, nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp, kho chứa hàng ở khu vực miền Nam và toàn quốc
Vật tư phụ dùng trong lắp đặt đều là hàng có tên tuổi: như ống đồng Thái Lan, dây điện Cadivi, ống nước Bình Minh, CP, ti treo,… đều được nhập trực tiếp chứ khoogn phải là hàng tào lao, hàng trôi nổi như các đơn vị không uy tín khác -> đảm bảo hệ thống máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng của bạn đi vào hoạt động một cách vẹn toàn nhất.
 

-> Một điều chắc chắn rằng, hợp tác với Hải Long Vân, cái mà bạn nhận về được là còn hơn cả sự hài lòng.










_Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin Packaged được kết nối với hệ thống ống gió_



*LỜI KẾT.*
​
Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng với nhau đi tìm hiểu về sản phẩm máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin Packaged cho công ty sản xuất rồi! Hy vọng qua bài viết này, bạn có thể tự đúc kết ra cho mình được những thông tin bổ ích cùng dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh uy tín, chất lượng nhất tại Long An. Rất mong bạn sẽ trao cho Hải Long Vân một cơ hội để có thể được làm hài lòng bạn và cả không gian tinh thần của bạn nhé!



Ngoài việc cung cấp và lắp đặt cho khu chế xuất, chúng tôi còn đảm nhận tất cả những công trình lớn nhỏ miễn là cần đến sự trợ giúp của hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi hay máy lạnh treo tường,… với giá rẻ nhất Long An và địa bàn miền Nam.

Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật), 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để nhận được những lời tư vấn thật lòng nhất và giành lấy mức giá khuyến mãi rẻ nhất chỉ có tại thời gian này thôi nhé!



*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN.*


Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: 154/23 TCH10, phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TPHCM, Việt Nam.
Website: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ
Email liên hệ: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Hotline: 0909 787 022 – 0901 329 411
PKD: 028.6250.4576 - 028.6250.2616 - 028.6686.3809 - 028.6680.5478
Nguồn link: ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN (ÂM TRẦN) NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ SỈ


----------

